# Virtual Tour of Lakers Locker Room



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Pretty Sweet

http://www.nba.com/lakers/lockerroom/index.html


edit: geez, I almost punched my computer screen when Sasha appeared


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's pretty sweet.


----------

